#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Πολιτικός Μηχανικός (εργασία από το σπίτι)

## harris84firefox

Tεχνικό γραφείο αναζητά πολιτικό μηχανικό για εργασία από το σπίτι. 
Καθήκοντα: 1)συνταξη και εκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών
                  2)μελέτη και έκδοση ΠΕΑ
Απαραίτητη προηγούμενη εμπειρία στην έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών
Αποστολή βιογραφικών στο e-mail: nt_fani@hotmail.com

----------

